# Easy Slow Fun Senior Fitness Dancing For Everyone!



## Lara (Jul 15, 2018)

For this Fitness Forum, I grabbed "Havana ohh na-na" from my thread in the Entertainment Forum called "I Feel Like Dancing" (post#48 there) 

to start my exercise with this morning. I hit replay and did it over and over until I felt good. You can too!

It works for both exercise (low-impact slow zumba style so no stress) and for learning fun dance steps. C'mon guys, you too.

Be sure to smile because it gets the smile muscles to create endorphins which stops depression...even if you fake the smile!!

Those who must sit in a chair can still move with the music and dance steps as much as possible for you

*TIP: *To roll your hips, bend your knees a little and imagine a Hula Hoop around your waist!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 15, 2018)

Lara said:


> TIP: To roll your hips, bend your knees a little and imagine a Hula Hoop around your waist!






Help me I have fallen and can't get up!!!!


----------



## Lara (Jul 15, 2018)

`
:rofl: stoppp! haha


----------



## Lara (Jul 15, 2018)

How to Do The Basic Steps of Zumba Made So Easy! No excuses now 

Forget the Hula Hoop tip for now. This is basic but you can add the hip action in later when you've got the basics down :love_heart:


----------



## Keesha (Jul 15, 2018)

Not as fun and exciting as your videos but here are some basic steps for slow dancing Salsa.
note: I don’t know how to post them the same way Lara does but these are simple and very easy to follow

 Basic steps for beginner Salsa Dancing 


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9YaXN3tTt7Y


Basic turn 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NvQ1mQsV734&t=24s


Putting it all together
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iLIazIr9pes


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2018)

Pretty easy routine.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2018)

The nice thing is, any of these exercises can be made to fit your own level of fitness.


----------

